# Nashville Tornado



## Tony (Mar 3, 2020)

@Mike Hill you okay? I heard it was a bad one last night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 3, 2020)

Yep a pretty big mess. Track was on the other side of downtown from me - about 3 miles. All my friends are accounted for, but have friends who own businesses that have damage. Thank God it was at night. Two schools were pretty much destroyed. A church my daughter and I did ministry at was pretty much destroyed. 9 deaths so far with a lot of missing people. Twenty two years ago, the big tornado went right thru downtown and headed east. This one was about 4 blocks from the track of the one 22 years ago, and hit many of the same areas. So Sad. Then we had the 2010 flood. And so extremely frustrating - I'm sitting here in my office chair making money for someone, when there is so many that need help - I cannot wait until I retire and can help out with these things. Thank you so much for asking. Pray for the victims. A couple of outlying areas, especially Mt Juliet and Wilson County got hit hard. Lebanon, Cookeville, Baxter, and Putnam County also got hit. About 2 hours of tornados.

Reactions: Sincere 15


----------



## DKMD (Mar 3, 2020)

So glad to hear you and yours are OK!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 3, 2020)

POTUS just tweeted. But even more fun - the Nashville Predators and I think the Oak Ridge Boys are gonna feed the victims! The Predators have opened up their barn to help out for shelter. Good going Preds!

Reactions: Way Cool 8 | +Karma 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 3, 2020)

Mike, prayers for all. Just read the headlines; I have cousins in the area i need to figure out how to check on. And their daughter is expecting twins any day.

I hear you about helping. My wife is a nurse; she would like to do the travel nurse during these things; wish I had a tractor, trailer, etc where I could help out and live in a RV for a few months. Times like this makes me think of adding this seriously to our retirement plans. The big tornado through Joplin, MO hit too close to home as well as the Houston flooding a few years ago.

Be safe my friend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 3, 2020)

19 confirmed dead now. Please pray!

Up to 23 now - Most in the Cookeville/Baxter area.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 3, 2020)

Glad you're okay, Mike. My brother lives in Hermitage and it passed about a mile from him. He and his retiree neighbors are now out trying to help in the destruction zone. Lots of people reported missing and many may be trapped in the debris. I'm very familiar with that 2010 flood and how the country music stars raised money for the victims with many dozens of fund raising performances. Your area really pulled together and did so much without the Fed.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 3, 2020)

This says it all! Building destroyed, but the mural stands. In East Nashville. Sure this will be the key photo of the whole ordeal!

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 3, 2020)

have my sister checking on our cousins. Not even sure what suburb they are in; and their daughter and family are in the area and she is expecting twins any day now. So, a few more prayers going that direction.

update: sis got hold of family and they are all okay; minimal (if any) damage!! Still not sure where they are, I need to find that out.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 3, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> have my sister checking on our cousins. Not even sure what suburb they are in; and their daughter and family are in the area and she is expecting twins any day now. So, a few more prayers going that direction.
> 
> update: sis got hold of family and they are all okay; minimal (if any) damage!! Still not sure where they are, I need to find that out.


That is wonderful Garry

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 3, 2020)

Glad everyone here and their families are ok. I hate it for anyone who lost a loved one or property. Wish I could go and help out. Prayers to everyone out there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 3, 2020)

Talked to the Pastor of the Church that was almost leveled and he said that just 4 hours before they had 80 people in the church having a meeting. One interstate was shut down at three places and many roads were closed. When I talked to him, he was in the car trying to get to the church to rescue his laptop and other things. He had been on the road for 3.5 hours already and not even close. 
And just immensely thankful in some ways it happened a little after midnight and not during the day. Two schools largely destroyed, some sustaining major damage, and some damaged. I cannot imagine the number of children that could have been hurt or worse!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> A couple of outlying areas, especially Mt Juliet



I just talked with a buddy of mine in Mt Juliet. He said it missed him. So he's safe. My other buddy there, well I haven't got a hold of him yet. I hope he's ok.

Good to hear you were spared from it Mike.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 4, 2020)

Mike, speaking of a church hit; back in 68 or 69 (I think, @Bean_counter might know this history) Lubbock was hit hard. One of the hits was on a church. Choir was practicing; in the sanctuary. That was the only part of the church left standing. Essentially everything in front of them was gone...…..Tornados are weird creatures. Yes, agree, thank goodness not mid-day!! Prayers continue.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 4, 2020)

My niece and family live in Murfreesboro and they are fine. Prayers for all that are effected.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 4, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Mike, speaking of a church hit; back in 68 or 69 (I think, @Bean_counter might know this history) Lubbock was hit hard. One of the hits was on a church. Choir was practicing; in the sanctuary. That was the only part of the church left standing. Essentially everything in front of them was gone...…..Tornados are weird creatures. Yes, agree, thank goodness not mid-day!! Prayers continue.


Fortunately I wasn’t even a bleep in my parents mind at time. I have heard stories of it and one of the buildings down town was twisted by it. You can see the newer brick on the exterior that replaced the brick that was taken off from the tornado. As an adjuster I’ve been done in the heart of the damage and it’s very sobering

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 4, 2020)

@Bean_counter , been thinking about you, have been wondering if you were packing to head to Nashville.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 4, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> @Bean_counter , been thinking about you, have been wondering if you were packing to head to Nashville.


Thankfully I’m off this week. Tornado claims are the worst because there is so much unknown. I was handling DFW claims from October 2019 and most people haven’t even started repairs

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 5, 2020)

Update. Electric Utility says over 600 power poles were down (3x more than in the 1998 tornado), not including some TVA hi-voltage transmission lines. I-40 was closed for quite a while because of overturned tractor trailers and downed powerlines. They even closed down the Cumberland river (lots of barge traffic and the General Jackson Showboat) due to a downed TVA transmission line and runaway barges. Three tornadoes tore through 100+ miles. The one that hit Nashville, was an EF-3 that was on the ground for 50.5 miles. The one that caused the most deaths (near Cookeville) was an EF-4. The Nashville one hit a general aviation airport where lots of pretty $$$$$ private planes were - not anymore. One of the bigger problems is what to do with schools. A couple in Donelson and Mt. Juliet were partially leveled, while many more were damaged and heavily damaged. Also electricity is still out for many schools. They are closed for the rest of the week. Trump is supposed to view the damage tomorrow.

The dichotomy is unsettling. Here, south of I-40 - people are going about like nothing happened - while North of I-40 is a different story. I cannot believe the callousness of those not directly affected! The Super Primary was still held! This one is affecting my attitude negatively. Back in 1998, I was at work when it hit. Heard the sirens, looked out the back door to the office and could see the tornado hitting parts of Nashville. I think it has to do with the attitude of people. 25 people are dead, including several children, houses and lives destroyed and they are mad because schools are closed and their children are home, they had a different place to vote, traffic was bad, TV and radio was nothing but tornado coverage, even had some complain bitterly that the sirens kept them from sleeping that night. I don't know what this world is coming to, but I'm not proud to be part of some of it. Maybe I am only wearing my emotions on my sleeve - but today, the stories of people coming together helping people are for me being overshadowed by the callousness.

Michael, I can't imagine what you go through routinely dealing with people during the aftermath of devastation.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Sincere 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 5, 2020)

I agree. The selfishness of a lot of the country is BS. They are mad because their weekly TV shows aren't on because of the tornado coverage. They don't think of the people that don't have a home anymore to be able to set in and watch tv. Or they have lost a loved one, or lost everything they have worked all their life for. I pray for them all and wish I was able to help physically or monetarily.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Maverick (Mar 5, 2020)

@Mike Hill I hear you Mike. I think part of the problem is that, as a human race, we have become so calloused to the negativity in the world because that is 98% of what the media reports on. The other 2% will look at the good news side of life. I choose to believe that in reality that there are more good people and attitudes than are portrayed in the news. I feel sad for the folks that are so self centered that they can't take a moment to realize the destruction and lives affected by major catastrophes such as this. Keep your chin up.

Reactions: Great Post 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2020)

I heard from my buddy, he told me, This tornado stayed on the ground for an abnormally long time and just cut a path from downtown Nashville right through a couple of outlying suburbs. A lot of destruction. Most of the fatalities came from the areas further out of town, the rural areas where there wasn't really any warning. Most of the bodies they're recovering were found still in bed. 

Very scary stuff. with as bad as this was, I'm not meaning to sound harsh, but I'm thankful they didn't suffer. It would be a blessing to die in your sleep for many. I couldn't really think of a more peaceful way to go than to lay down and just never wake up I guess. Especially considering the alternative and without getting graphic I'll leave that where it is.

My prayers for the victim's families though. That's the hardest part of this for those that lost sons, daughters, parents, family, and friends.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 5, 2020)

I've learned from experience that there are many good people in this world but their frequent kindness and generosity is often overshadowed by those self-centered me-generation pigs that seems to not care about anyone and have no moral values. Fortunately, I think there are more of the former and it only seems like there are many of the latter because they are so obnoxious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 5, 2020)

With you Mike. I agree with you that the good is there; let's tell those stories instead of giving the self-centered ones the attention. Continued prayers for all. Can't believe it was on the ground for 50 miles, that is unheard of!!!!! Gee......

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 5, 2020)

I can honestly say, the people we have here on WB are some of the most kind and sincere people I've met (online and in person). Most forums have those arrogant A-holes that talk a big game because they are on the computer and not looking at you. If I don't like you, I'll say it here or if you were standing in front of me. In my line of work, I see the good and bad in the world. But fortunately in my part of LE, we see more good than bad. True sportsmen/women are some of the most giving of time and money to help others. The world in a whole, no matter race/religion/sex whatever, is good but it's starting to go to hell in a handbasket pretty quickly. Everyone is so consumed with everything being me, me, me and don't care about others unless it benefits them! Sorry, I'll shut up now!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 5, 2020)

Maverick said:


> @Mike Hill I hear you Mike. I think part of the problem is that, as a human race, we have become so calloused to the negativity in the world because that is 98% of what the media reports on. The other 2% will look at the good news side of life.



Precisely why I quit watching all news and reading newspapers, etc... (well except for some limited coverage of disasters) 20 years ago or so. Since then my blood pressure and cuddly attitude have leveled off to good, sustainable levels. My wife quit about 10 years ago. One of the best things we have done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------

